# How do you deal with jetlag?



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Another thought, not really jet lag, but related to long travel, is DVT. This is a deep venous thrombosus (blood clot). On my flight to Munich last month they came over the p.a. system and asked if there was a doctor on board as there was a passenger who needed assistence. I am a podiatrist, so I just kind of hung around for a while. I've been trained in all aspects of medical care, but I specialize in the diabetic foot and do take care of some sick patients.

About 10 minutes later they asked again for a doctor so I went to the back of the plane. It was a german guy laying down on the floor. There was one american EMT working with him. 

I immediately checked a blood glucose, gave him some oxygen (which didn't help), checked his vital signs and tried to get a history on him. He had a friend who spoke some english and the flight attendants translated. I felt his calf muscle and it was quite tender. He was getting the early signs of a blood clot. I had him sit up, asked for some magnesium, and had him walk around. He started to feel better and breathe better after about 15 minutes.

So, the moral of this story is, be careful about DVTs. Get up, walk around, move your toes, write the alphabet with your feet, wear compression socks...anything to keep the blood circulating if you're sitting on a long flight.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's a different option which of course is rarely possible, but definitely works.......

The best way to beat Eastbound jet-lag that I know of is to have breakfast on arrival, go straight to bed for 3 hours or so to catch up on some of the sleep lost on the flight. Then have a nice late lunch with a bottle of red wine or a couple of pints of beer and sleep all afternoon. Watch some TV, have a good steak dinner and some more wine or beer, some more TV followed by an early night, leaving the curtains open.

The result after all that wonderful nearly 24 hours of leisure and rest is that I'm up early the next morning with the first light of day and not tired again till late at night, so fully in the new time zone mode.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

dandanio said:


> So, how do you guys with jetlag, either going east or west?
> 
> I will share my experiences:
> - Going west is much easier for me, as I can stay longer and wake up earlier. It just makes me tired for a few days but it is not bad.
> ...


Try the best to choose a late departure that arrive in the morning. If there is a layover, I would use the club lounges or airport spa for a shower. If you are departing early in the morning, I would try to stay up as much as I can. Typically, my body experiences minimal jetlag effect with time difference less than 5 hours. I went to Hong Kong this past Christmas, I was surpised that my jetlag level was low. I attributed to a midnight flight.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

dandanio said:


> There is some very valuable information in this thread. The one I like is the one about potassium - that would partially explain why I see so many people ordering tomato juice in-flight. I always wondered... I will try the no alcohol, no caffeine advice. And the potassium... Tomorrow!  I will report from the other side...


Let me know how you turn out so I can replicate your success and avoid your failure...on FRIDAY.

I've always wondered about the tomato juice as well...

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

+1 on the excellent advice in this thread. Wow soledoc... I always naively thought DVT would just affect "the other guy", but I guess it's always better to be educated and prepared beforehand. And gofastr, good call on the ambien. I don't have trouble sleeping on a plane, but may take a half***** of ambien the first night on the ground, just to get re-acquainted with the local clock. And opening the blinds definitely helps... i.e. waking up to natural light.


----------



## BDWBMW (Feb 3, 2007)

Start drinking before the first flight. Maintain an even keel until the sun goes down where ever you land. Sleep until the sun comes up. You have arrived.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

BDWBMW said:


> Start drinking before the first flight. Maintain an even keel until the sun goes down where ever you land. Sleep until the sun comes up. You have arrived.


That might not work so well if you go directly from the airport to the Welt...


----------



## BDWBMW (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes they might be less than willing to give you the keys to your new BMW at the Welt if you are three sheets to the wind. I would recomend public transport while using this method.


----------

